# Do US expats qualify for the $1,000 check?



## calamarca (Mar 19, 2020)

Trump announced (we will see if this goes through) that all the US taxpayers will get a $1,000 check. Is this also for US taxpayers living abroad that file US taxes even though we don't really pay any tax as we don't make enough?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

calamarca said:


> Trump announced (we will see if this goes through) that all the US taxpayers will get a $1,000 check. Is this also for US taxpayers living abroad that file US taxes even though we don't really pay any tax as we don't make enough?


That's an "interesting" question. Last time they did this sort of thing, it literally was for "all" US taxpayers. I wound up getting a check (it was only a couple hundred dollars that time), but I remember having to jump through some hoops to get a check for my Dad, since he didn't have to file income tax forms due to insufficient income (i.e. below the threshold for filing). But he got his check, too. (He lived in the US but in a nursing home.)

Stay tuned, I guess.


----------



## JustLurking (Mar 25, 2015)

Bevdeforges said:


> Last time they did this sort of thing, it literally was for "all" US taxpayers.


Not all. For example, taxpayers with AGIs above $81,000 received nothing.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economic_Stimulus_Act_of_2008


> Tax rebates created by the law were paid to individual U.S. taxpayers during 2008. Most taxpayers below the income limit received a rebate of at least $300 per person ($600 for married couples filing jointly).
> ...
> Those with no net tax liability were still eligible to receive a rebate, provided they met minimum qualifying income of $3,000 per year. Rebates were phased out for taxpayers with adjusted gross incomes greater than $75,000 ($150,000 for couples filing jointly) in 2007. For taxpayers with incomes greater than $75,000, rebates were reduced at a rate of 5% of the income above this limit.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Any non-resident who has spent money on tax preparation or even taxes would not receive a disapproving glance from me if they decided to, as they say, stick it to the man. Certainly the free kid money is available outside the US.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

JustLurking said:


> Not all. For example, taxpayers with AGIs above $81,000 received nothing.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economic_Stimulus_Act_of_2008


Shows you that I run with a lower income crowd. I do recall that an elderly friend of mine here in France (who had US citizenship) tried to apply for the refund, but being unfamiliar with the US tax forms accidentally checked the box saying that she was someone's dependent. She was turned down for the refund - and that's when I discovered that you can't correct that sort of error by filing an amended return.

It will be interesting to see what criteria they use this time around and how/whether it works.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

OK, I just saw something on the US news about the "details" of the giveaway plan.

It didn't mention expats, but did say that qualification would be based on filed 2018 tax returns, with the checks limited to those reporting less than a certain income amount (figure I saw was $75,000 but that is subject to change as the bill makes it way through Congress). The kicker, however, was that this would be reduced to a few hundred dollars for those taxpayers paying $0 or "very little" tax.

So I guess this means, "don't hold your breath." Or maybe not.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

At very least, for those who are compliant and actually owe tax, this may be a good year to stop with the filing already.


----------

